# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'nun Türklüğü: Balbal üzerine ve Anadolu Balbalları

## anau

*Balbal üzerine ve Anadolu Balbalları*
Balbal : Türklerde kişinin anılması için mezarının veya bazı kurganların etrafına dikilen taşa verilen isimdir. Orta Asya Türklerinde, Tengricilik (Tengrizm  Atalar ve Doğa kültleri) inancının geçerliliğini yaygın olarak koruduğu dönemde, ölen savaşçıların kurgan denilen mezarlarının etrafına dikilmiş, savaşçının öldürdüğü düşmanları ve bu kişilerin öbür dünyada onun hizmetçileri olacağına inanılacağını simgeleyen, genellikle bir taş parçasının üzerine yontulmuş; genelde bir elinde kılıç, bir elinde Tolu (Dolu  Kadeh) tutan figürlerinden oluşan heykellere verilen ad.
 Bu taşların sayısının fazlalığı ölen kişinin sağ iken; gücünün, cesaretinin, kahramanlığının da simgesidir. İslam öncesi dönemde yaygın olan balbalları, İslam dinini kabulünden sonra yerini mezar taşlarına bırakmıştır. Fakat çok yakın zamanlara kadar Anadolunun bir ucundan bir ucuna, hatta Çanakkale ye kadar Türkmenlerin Balbal yonttuklarına şahit olunmuştur. Anadolu da bu gelenek bırakılalı fazla uzun bir zaman olmamıştır. Bazı Balbalların üzerinde Türk Tamgaları ve Türk Abecesiyle yazılmış yazılarda bulunmaktadır.
- Kürşad BAYTOK
Yukarıdaki konuda bahsedilen ve Hakkari de bulunan (en az MÖ1000) balbalların yanında, aşağıda Anadolu Balbalları için en yeni bulguları ve fotoğrafları da görebilirsiniz.

Denizli Balbalları bulgusu ve fotoğrafları : Sn. Ümit ŞIRACI
Çanakkale Balbalı (Alt) fotoğrafı : Sn. Servet SOMUNCUOĞLU (Kazdağı Türkmenleri)
Çanakkale Balbalı (Üst) : Şu an Çanakkale Müzesinde

----------

